# B&Q heartless miserable sods



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just watched piece on The One Show about a campaign to roll out defibrillators in public areas. Something I noticed was quite common whilst in France last year.

Noticed the other day our local B&Q store had a table at their exit door asking the public to donate books that they would sell for £1 to fund the purchase of a store defibrillator. :surprise:

What a miserable crowd they are, a wonderful example of customer service self care. :frown2:

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At less than £3k now for an AED set-up, B&Q could afford one for every store and offset it against tax, that would be a win-win result..... particularly as they are well known for employing older staff and the peak risk for males is aged 55 and females 65.

The % survival rate diminishes by 10% for each minute's delay BEFORE a defibrillator is used....

and the response time for the ambulances is 8 minutes in cities and 17 outside for Cat A (Life threatening) calls.......

I used to train people and assess people on their use and frankly the average Sun reader would find it a walk in the park.....

simple, effective and totally reliable, you CANNOT get it wrong as you are talked through the whole process.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am just starting a fundraising campaign for the just under 3k to get one, I am a manager in supported living and run 3 houses in a cul de sac. They need to be in a heated cabinet which I didn't know so have to fitted by electricians.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you contacted the British Heart Foundation? They used to make grants for such equipment, note the word "used to" as it is a number of years since I was involved in their acquisition.....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Have you contacted the British Heart Foundation? They used to make grants for such equipment, note the word "used to" as it is a number of years since I was involved in their acquisition.....


Anything worth a try, thanks I will try them, it will benefit the local community so a good idea all round.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> I am just starting a fundraising campaign for the just under 3k to get one, I am a manager in supported living and run 3 houses in a cul de sac. They need to be in a heated cabinet which I didn't know so have to fitted by electricians.


Give us details of your fundraising, I and others helped Barry with his bloody donkey sanctuary plea on Fruitcakes, I'm sure a few of the affluent here could help. :grin2:

Terry

PS I'm in NI and am expecting a windfall. >>


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Give us details of your fundraising, I and others helped Barry with his bloody donkey sanctuary plea on Fruitcakes, I'm sure a few of the affluent here could help. :grin2:
> 
> Terry
> 
> PS I'm in NI and am expecting a windfall. >>


Many thanks, we are just planning things, when details are available I will post them on here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We managed to get our Parish Council to purchase one. I keep in touch with the goings on at the Parish Council (I used to be one of them) but I saw nothing about its installation until I passed the Methodist Church, which in a road off the centre of the village, and saw it on their wall. 


If they are acquired and stationed somewhere it would be a good idea to advertise the fact.


Am I right in thinking that you need a code from your 999 call to access the unit?


If you are alone with your patient should you leave them to go get the defibrillator?


----------

